

Feynman's Inbox - jsight
http://blogs.oracle.com/jrose/entry/feynmans_inbox

======
pittsburgh
This is only tangentially relevant, but here's a fun audio clip of Richard
Feynman actually talking about his safe cracking days at Los Alamos:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJXy2QDlxT0>

Also tangentially relevant is this xkcd strip: <http://xkcd.com/277/>

Basically, if these two links had a baby it would be the OP. :-)

